# Máy Lọc Không Khí Cấp Gió Tươi Cho Gia Đình



## SohoTech (18/9/21)

Không khí trong nhà nóng nực, bí bách. Bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc ở khắp mọi nơi. Chúng gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe con người. Những bệnh thường xuất hiện khi ở trong môi trường trên là: Di ứng, viễm mũi viêm da, khó thở, các bênh viêm phổi,... hay các bệnh về mắt,... Đó là lý do tại sao các gia đình hiện nay đều đang tìm kiếm các sản phẩm như máy lọc không khí cấp gió tươi. Vậy chúng là gì và có tác dụng như thế nào, liệu có nên mua hay không? hãy cũng tìm hiểu thông tin qua bài viết sau:





*1. Máy cấp khí tươi lọc không khí là gì?
*
*Máy cấp khí tươi * là thiết bị giúp lấy không khí trong lành từ bên ngoài cấp vào trong khu vực sử dụng. Mang đến nguồn khí tươi mới, giàu O2, cân bằng với lượng khí trong phòng. Giảm thiểu sự thiếu khí, bí bách, khó thở. Đối với các dòng cấp tươi 2 chiều, ngoài việc lấy không khí từ bên ngoài đưa vào nhà, chúng còn đẩy nguồn khí cũ từ trong phòng ra ngoài. Mang đến sự tuần hoàn và lưu thông nguồn khí 1 cách tự nhiên nhất.
Máy cấp khí tươi lọc không khí là dòng máy cấp gió tươi có tích hợp thêm bộ lọc không khí. Chúng loại bỏ mùi hôi, khí thải độc hại, bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc của dòng không khí bên ngoài trước khi đưa vào phòng. Đảm bảo nguồn khí đưa vào sử dụng là sạch, an toàn với người dùng.





*2. Chức năng máy cấp gió tươi lọc không khí*
- Cấp khí tươi mới, giàu O2 từ bên ngoài vào trong nhà.
- Lưu thông không khí trong nhà ra ngoài. Tạo sự cân bằng nguồn khí trong nhà
- Làm sạch không khí trước khi cấp vào.
Lưu ý: Nguồn khí mà thiết bị này cung cấp vào chỉ có tác dụng đưa nguồn khí mới và làm mát 1 phần rất nhỏ, không có tác dụng thay thế điều hòa hay thiết bị làm mát khác.




*3. Các loại máy cấp khí tươi*

*Theo cách lắp đặt được chia làm 3 loại*

- Máy cấp khí tươi gắn tường (Máy cấp gió tươi âm tường): Lắp đặt gắn tường đơn giản, dễ sử dụng. Dùng cho 1 phòng duy nhất. Yêu cầu lắp đặt: cần có khu vực tiếp xúc với mặt thông thoáng (lan can,..) để có thể lấy khí từ bên ngoài được





- *Máy cấp khí tươi âm trần*: Dòng này được chia làm 2 loại: âm trần cục bộ và âm trần trung tâm
+ Âm trần cục bộ: chỉ lắp đặt cho 1 phòng duy nhất. Yêu cầu lắp đặt: Cần phải có trần giả
+ Âm trần trung tâm: Với 1 máy có thể lắp đặt được cho nhiều phòng cùng 1 lúc trên cùng 1 sàn. Các cửa cấp hút sẽ được chia đều ra các khu vực khác nhau và đặt vào vị trí đã được xác định trước để cấp khí đều cho các không gian. Lưu ý khi sử dụng dòng này là khi bật thì sẽ bật đồng bộ cho các phòng và không thể chia các khu vực điều khiển riêng biệt được.





- Máy cấp khí tươi dạng đứng. Với thiết kế giống các dạng quạt điều hòa. Tuy nhiên, chúng có dạng hình trụ chữ nhật dài và lắp đặt gần tường, nối ống ra bên ngoài. Yêu cầu lắp đặt giống dạng gắn tường.

*Theo khả năng cấp khí được chia là 3 loại*

- Máy cấp khí tươi 1 chiều: Chỉ có chức năng là cấp khí từ bên ngoài vào trong nhà thông qua bộ lọc không khí
- Máy cấp khí tươi 2 chiều: Vừa cấp khí tươi sạch từ bên ngoài vào thông qua bộ lọc khí. Đồng thời lưu thông không khí từ trong nhà ra ngoài. Nguồn khí trong nhà luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ an toàn với người dùng.
- Máy cấp khí tươi 2 chiều có bộ thu hồi nhiệt: Với các dòng máy cấp khí tươi lọc không khí này, ngoài việc cấp hút khí song song 2 chiều, chúng được tích hợp thêm bộ thu hồi nhiệt để giảm thiểu tối đa sự thất thoát nhiệt năng từ trong nhà ra bên ngoài.

*4. Lắp đặt máy cấp khí tươi như thế nào*

- *Đối với máy cấp gió tươi gắn tường* việc lắp đặt khá đơn giản, không tốn nhiều chi phí lắp đặt và vật tư phụ. Người dùng có thể tự thi công. Cách lắp đặt như sau:
+ Xác định vị trí lắp đặt quạt cấp gió tươi (cạnh khu vực có thể lấy gió)
+ Khoan rút lõi kích thước rộng hơn thân quạt 1 chút để dễ dàng đặt quạt vào
+ Lắp đặt thân vào vị trí vừa khoét lỗ và lắp mặt gió, vent cáp
+ Kết nối nguồn điện và kiểm tra hoạt động
+ Dùng keo bọt bịt kín các phần hở còn lại của máy và hoàn thiện bề mặt
Như vậy, chỉ cần qua 5 bước trên là có thể hoàn thiện lắp đặt 1 chiếc máy cấp gió tươi gắn tường.

- *Đối với dòng máy cấp  gió tươi âm trần*, quá trình lắp đặt phức tạp hơn và cũng thêm nhiều chi phí vật tư và nhân công hơn. Các thiết bị đều được lắp đặt phía trên trần giả.
+ Xác định vị trí đặt máy và đặt mặt gió
+ Đi đường ống, nối từ vị trí đặt mặt gió đến đường cấp/hút của máy
+ Nối ống từ đường xả ra đến bên ngoài
+ Kiểm tra hiệu quả của thiết bị
+ Đợi sau khi trần thạch cao hoàn thiện, lắp đặt mặt gió và ven cáp
+ Lắp đặt bảng điều khiển và đưa vào sử dụng.

*5. Giá máy cấp gió tươi là bao nhiêu*
Tùy từng nhu cầu lắp đặt và diện tích sử dụng sẽ có các dòng máy tương ứng phù hợp. Chi phí để lắp đặt 1 chiếc máy lọc không khí cấp khí tươi gắp tường là từ 3,5tr.
Đối với dòng lắp đặt âm trần, chi phí cho máy là 5tr trở lên. Có những dòng chi phí máy lên đến 30-40tr. Bên cạnh đó, chi phí lắp đặt, nhân công, vật tư phụ của chúng cũng khá cao, khoảng bằng 2/3 chi phí thiết bị để hoàn thiện hệ thống.
Để được biết thêm thông tin về các sản phẩm thông gió, cấp gió tươi, lọc không khí,... quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Soho theo hotline: 0934452678 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí. Với hơn 10 năm trong việc cung cấp, lắp đặt và đưa ra giải pháp về nguồn khí cho hàng nghìn công trình lớn nhỏ trong nước, Soho tự tin đem đến chi phí và giải pháp tốt nhất cho bạn.


----------

